# Why?



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

What would make the left cross bone on a losi xxx-nt keep stripping out the yoke. Differential? Slipper? I was having problems and then realized it was the yoke on the left side that has a little notch where the cross bone fits in and then screws in. I replaced to day thinking the last one just got wore out. Ran for 10 mins and it stripped the yoke out. Or could it possibly be just the screw coming loose? It really just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Take a pic of the book so I can refresh myself of the part your talking about. And then a pic of the part in question. Thatll help bro.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Are you using loctite on the screw. I've had my truck for a while now and have only had that screw back off once or twice long after installation. If you are not using loctite, I would suggest that you do so and give it a day to dry prior to driving it. Other than that, I can't think of a reason for it to come off.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Alright I'll try that. I don't know why it broke the first time. The truck was kind of skidding and the glue on the tire broke and then a little while later it fell out so I will try it first thing in the morning. 

Biff I'll take some pics my stupid camera is dead again. It was dead last time and didn't charge it which means it's dead again.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Did that work? And what was wrong the last time when you rebuilt the diff?


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Well I don't know if it worked or not really. I'm ready to give up I can't keep **** running. I used loctite and I believe it worked. Went to start and and the clutch screw I guess fell out got it tightened back up and go to do it again. I now have an electronics problem. I went to run it and had no throttle or steering I say ok battery in the car is dead charge it and I now have it. I run a little and then loose steering and made a really cool flip and broke the front tie rod I guess is what it is. So we get the car back on the bench and start looking at it. The reciever is making this tic tok sound. We tested the voltage all the way to where you plug in to the reciever. It is good. But I still don't have any throttle or steering. Almost like the reciever is bad or something is grounding out. I think it was the throttle we plugged in by itself and it kind of worked but still got it where it was sticking and not responding. So I don't know if the reciever that is not even a month old is bad or if I have a short somewhere that I can't find. 

Last time it was the dog bone stripping out the yoke. Didn't look at it till we put the diff back together and ran it and had some funky steering(not electronics at that point) Looked at it and the left tire wasn't spinning looked at yoke and it was stripped out however I think I got that fixed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Seaweed said:


> Well I don't know if it worked or not really. I'm ready to give up I can't keep **** running. I used loctite and I believe it worked.
> 
> *Where did you use loctite?*
> 
> ...


*Again! What was wrong with the diff? Why did you rebuild it?*


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

*Where did you use loctite?*

On the screw that threads into the dogbone through the yoke.

*Slipper or centrifugal clutch?*

I'm assuming centrifugal the one that connects directly to the engine.

*Thats servo buzz. Its impossible for a receiver to make noise.*

Ok. I guess reciever made sense because the little light on it would flash when it made the noise.

*Check the the little plugs that go into receiver.*

Check them as far as how? Like they are bad or they are shorting it out or what?

*Again! What was wrong with the diff? Why did you rebuild it?*

I thought it was the diff that was slipping and thought that was my problem. After taking it apart I realized it had a metal one and it was fine. So I put it back together and then realized it was the yoke stripping out. So to answer the question nothing was wrong with the diff.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*What the hey?*

All these years of racing and have not had a screw back out on the yoke. Time for a new one or maybe CVD? Once a screw loosens chunk it. Use a new screw.

Hang in there and these little things will clear up. I know I said I was going to be racing at K&M the last 2 weeks but I went down for the count. The head bug hit me hard. I will be there this Saturday afternoon and evening for some LEEEEVER PULLING!!!


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

No Max this was a brand new screw right out of the package. I think that problem is fixed now it is just this electronic problem I'm having


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ok.*

Are there Frayed wire? If not, I know the receiver is covered by a box but I have had occurances of fuel getting into the receiver and causing simular issues. Remove the receiver and disconnect all the plugs. Take the receiver apart carefully separating the two halves. Inspect the curcuit board. Is there a tear in the Antennea? Is there any burnt areas? If the inside is oily or wet? There is your problem. Some electronics spray cleaner to both side and into the case. Blow dry and then try. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is what is confusing me Biggy!

*Thats servo buzz. Its impossible for a receiver to make noise.

*Ok. I guess reciever made sense because the little light on it would flash when it made the noise.

Recievers dont have a light on it. Scotty, do you mean the radio?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'm not confused.*

I just figure I know what Seaweed means. 

OH! OH!

In my sorting adventure in my garage. I found a manual to a CS2P (??) radio. If that is the one Seaweed is using it HIS!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I just figure I know what Seaweed means.
> 
> OH! OH!
> 
> In my sorting adventure in my garage. I found a manual to a CS2P (??) radio. If that is the one Seaweed is using it HIS!


Thats why you da man bro! Yup. CS2P radidiao! Dead batteries????????


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*No!*

You da MAN! Dead Radio Batteries!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> You da MAN! Dead Radio Batteries!!!!


NopE! The MaNiaC leEveR puLler is dA mAn!


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

No I don't think it is the batteries in the radio, well if the meter on the radio is right. Plus I just changed them a week or so ago. I will take pics tomorrow. I'm gonna get home to late tonight. Gary the reciever is in the little box in the car right where the servos plug in and the power? If it is then it has a little red light on it. I will take pics tomorrow.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Seaweed said:


> No I don't think it is the batteries in the radio, well if the meter on the radio is right. Plus I just changed them a week or so ago. I will take pics tomorrow. I'm gonna get home to late tonight. Gary the reciever is in the little box in the car right where the servos plug in and the power? If it is then it has a little red light on it. I will take pics tomorrow.


Yea! The receiver is where the servo wires go into. I have never seen a receiver with a light on it. I know for a fact that the receiver you got from me doesnt have a light on it. Sounds like your talking about a speed controler. Did an airplane guy do something?


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

No you remember I got a new reciever. The guy told me one of the channels was bad or soemthing. This reciever has a light. I will take some pics tomorrow and show ya.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Seaweed said:


> No you remember I got a new reciever. The guy told me one of the channels was bad or soemthing. This reciever has a light. I will take some pics tomorrow and show ya.


Hhhhmm? If its not exactly the same as the old Airtronics there may be an issue there - seems to me I remember that Airtronics, in those days, were VERY picky about the receivers they communicated with. Or was that more the wiring? Its been so long since I had my Caliber 3ps I cannot remember now.....

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Seaweed said:


> No you remember I got a new reciever. The guy told me one of the channels was bad or soemthing. This reciever has a light. I will take some pics tomorrow and show ya.


I have never heard of a light on a receiver. But then again I have sorta been out of racing for awhile. Its its blinking, that must be a code for something being wrong.

I just thought of something. Look at the wire that comes from the battery to the receiver. Did it get caught or tore up in the clutch gear?


----------

